
Ask HN: Is it possible to be an amateur freelancer programmer? - rhlala
I have been programming daily for one year, i don&#x27;t know what is my skill level (how can i know it?)
I feel i got a lot to learn for be better, but at the same time i am able to do anything coding, i might just matter of time. 
Do you need to be really good programming in order to get a job or work as freelancer?
======
jetti
Technically, no. Since the minute you take money for work you are no longer
amateur but a professional. In reality, yes it is possible. Unfortunately
you'll most likely be stuck with low paying crappy gigs until you build up
experience/brand.

------
alistproducer2
Not really. I got freelance jobs when I was at about your level.

